# Board with it All



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

So I'm making foam boards to "Board-Up" the windows of my Swamp Shack. I cut the planks, and then give them a coat of cream house paint. (It was leftover)










When it's dry, I put on a generous amount of Gel Stain.










Then I use my Handy-Dandy Martha Stewart Grain-Maker. The trick here is to rock the grainer as you pull.










After they dry overnight, I give them a quick Matte Spray, to seal them (they WILL be outside) and dull them down a bit.










I'll put velcro tape on them to secure them to the window sills. Should look great. Don't know if I want to "weather" them any more, yet. I don't want them to be distracting. I'll see how they look.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Those look great!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Dr. Maniaco said:


> So I'm making foam boards to "Board-Up" the windows of my Swamp Shack. I cut the planks, and then give them a coat of cream house paint. (It was leftover)
> Then I use my Handy-Dandy Martha Stewart Grain-Maker. The trick here is to rock the grainer as you pull.


:jol:I just love that you just said that....you just moved up entire LEVELS in my opinion!
P.S. Those boards look terrific...Martha would be proud!


----------



## GhostTown (Sep 13, 2012)

The grain maker..... where does someone get one of those cool things? I googled it but...... fail. That thing does a killer job.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Damn, those boards look like the real thing. The grainer tool works perfectly.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

they have those at lowes..paint section..


----------



## GhostTown (Sep 13, 2012)

scarrycher said:


> they have those at lowes..paint section..


Awesome, thank you.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sure does look real, nice job


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks all. But I'd appreciate it if bought the Grainer at Home Depot. (My wife works in the corporate office...!)


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Can't wait to see them up! They look amazing.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Dr. Maniaco said:


> Thanks all. But I'd appreciate it if bought the Grainer at Home Depot. (My wife works in the corporate office...!)


Not at problem, I usually take my business to Home Depot down the street after repeated bad incidents at other places. 

Those boards look amazing! Well done sir!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

That looks great! I really thought they were wood! When you take a picture with them on your windows can you please post it in this thread, so we can see the finished look?


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

No problem-o.


----------



## kenkozpgh (Sep 5, 2011)

Great job. I'm heading to Depot now!!!!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

great job! This is probably a better idea than my original plan to tear apart my neighbor's fence and use the wood to "board up" my windows.


----------

